# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Platinum Rummy Nose Tetra

## Urban Aquaria

Just to share a possible "new" variant of rummy nose tetra that seems to be appearing at various LFS recently, i bought a few batches of them from different LFS over the past few weeks to gradually stock up my tanks.

Here is a photo of them (best i could get with smartphone camera, they swim too fast to photograph):



The photo doesn't really show the full extent of their colors, but as you can see, their bodies have a much more intense silverish/blue shine to the scales. At some of the LFS that i bought them from, there were "normal" rummy nose tetras for sale in nearby tanks and i could see the big difference in their body colors. The normal rummy nose tetras have their usual whitish/silver body color, but way less shiny than the platinum ones. The difference can be seen even from just a few meters away.

They were labeled as "Platinum rummy nose tetra" or "Rummy nose sp platinum", and cost between $2-$3 each (more expensive than normal rummy nose tetras which are usually around 80 cents to $1.20 each)

I've been searching the internet trying to find more information on this particular variant and it seems no one has posted anything about them yet. This is the first time i've seen these particular fishes appear at any LFS.

One of the reasons why i was never too keen on rummy nose tetras is because while they have bright red noses and excellent schooling ability, the rest of their body tends to look abit bland and dull... but these platinum variants look absolutely amazing.

For those who have come across this variant or seen them at a LFS, do you think they are specially line-bred to achieve their exceptionally shiny body color? Or are they a new wild caught naturally occurring species?

If any of you are keen to check them out for yourselves, Aquatic Avenue and OTF still have stock of them (Fishy Business used to stock them but all already sold out). Aquatic Avenue currently has a school of them swimming in their large aquascaped display tank so you can observe their colors in a planted tank environment.

Anyways, i do hope this variant is a regular import as they are quickly becoming my most favorite fishes... red nose + shiny platinum body + perfect schooling ability, best combination!  :Well done:

----------


## BFG

Hmm, now there are 4 types of rummy nose currently available. Update this thread if you managed to get some info. I am interested to know if this is a new species or man made.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, i'm still searching for more info on them... at this point in time, i'm leaning more towards the selective line-breeding theory, since there have also already been selectively bred "golden" versions appearing in the market for a while. 

I'm guessing breeders probably selected the ones with the strongest and brightest body color and refined the strain over multiple generations, eventually getting the shiny platinum look.

----------


## cool

these platinum rummy nose indeed is much nicer than the common one.
Anyone else spotted these beside AA and otf have it?

----------


## seudzar

Fishy business has them too

----------


## cool

> Fishy business has them too


Arrived today? Was there yesterday but didnt saw it.

----------


## seudzar

If you never seen it, means it sold off

----------


## alchemistkc

Hi, that would be a great addition to a tank!

Do you guys have problem acclimatising rummy noses to your tank? Last I bought, lost 12 from the batch to the current 8.

Would wanna learn what's wrong if I were to add in the more expensive cousin.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I guess you just have to make sure the tank is fully cycled and all the parameters are stable, and the tank volume and filter has to be able to handle the bio-load too.

Whenever you get a new batch of fishes, do a slow drip acclimation on them (1-2 hours is sufficient) before introducing them into the tank. That usually works well to minimize transfer stress.

Buying fishes from a LFS with good retail tank conditions makes a huge difference too, if the fishes are pale, skinny or show signs of illness (or if you see dead fishes in the tank), then better not buy from there... it'll be much better to get them from another LFS which has fishes that are all well-fed, healthy and active.

----------


## fireblade

UA, did you by any chance get your recent (few days ago or last week) batch of platinum rummy nose tetras from East Ocean around 6 plus to 7pm?
saw someone asking the shop keeper lady about that and net most of them in the tank, the person also mentioned he got a few others from other shop ...
actually thinking of getting a few the next day but it was all gone...

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> UA, did you by any chance get your recent (few days ago or last week) batch of platinum rummy nose tetras from East Ocean around 6 plus to 7pm?


*camping for answer*

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> UA, did you by any chance get your recent (few days ago or last week) batch of platinum rummy nose tetras from East Ocean around 6 plus to 7pm?
> saw someone asking the shop keeper lady about that and net most of them in the tank, the person also mentioned he got a few others from other shop ...
> actually thinking of getting a few the next day but it was all gone...


I didn't get mine from East Ocean, i guess it was someone else.

Btw, seems there are people who will grab entire tank-fulls of them at one go when shipments come in, a few shops i went to said buyers will just come in and buy up all the fishes, thats like entire batches of 50+ in a tank. 

Looks like there are many aquarists stocking huge schools of platinum rummy nose tetras in their tanks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## fireblade

oh ok  :Smile: 
thought I finally see how you look like...  :Smile:

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> I didn't get mine from East Ocean, i guess it was someone else.


*grumble grumble*

Guess I got to continue staking out at C328.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> *grumble grumble*
> 
> Guess I got to continue staking out at C328.


Yeah, C328 is still the best place to spot me... especially on friday evenings at peak hour, i'll be the one elbowing your ribs and stepping on your foot every 5 seconds.  :Laughing:

----------


## alchemistkc

> I guess you just have to make sure the tank is fully cycled and all the parameters are stable, and the tank volume and filter has to be able to handle the bio-load too.
> 
> Whenever you get a new batch of fishes, do a slow drip acclimation on them (1-2 hours is sufficient) before introducing them into the tank. That usually works well to minimize transfer stress.
> 
> Buying fishes from a LFS with good retail tank conditions makes a huge difference too, if the fishes are pale, skinny or show signs of illness (or if you see dead fishes in the tank), then better not buy from there... it'll be much better to get them from another LFS which has fishes that are all well-fed, healthy and active.


Well I guess the only thing I didn't do is to drip - acclimatise them. Didn't expect them to be so sensitive.

----------


## Maru

Nice version of rummy. Maybe i consider this for my RCS+betta+minnows combination instead

----------


## Maru

By the way, i saw KS Aquatic @ Yishun got this over the weekend when i bought my boraras brigittae.

----------


## Goalkeeper

> By the way, i saw KS Aquatic @ Yishun got this over the weekend when i bought my boraras brigittae.


Curious where is KS Aquatic??

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Really glad to see that the platinum rummy nose tetras are becoming a regular import from suppliers... was worried they were just one-off rare shipments.  :Grin:

----------


## Maru

> Curious where is KS Aquatic??


Its at chomp pang mkt(yishun), facing the ADA (air defense) camp.

----------


## chanjwm

> By the way, i saw KS Aquatic @ Yishun got this over the weekend when i bought my boraras brigittae.


do these fishes school well?? saw those platinum Rummynose at KS Aquatic over the weekend too. was looking at those galaxy rasbora too.

----------


## Maru

No idea, must ask master UA hahah. I bought the boraras brigittae.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> do these fishes school well?? saw those platinum Rummynose at KS Aquatic over the weekend too. was looking at those galaxy rasbora too.


They school as well as regular rummy nose tetras, these fishes really do rank as one of the best choices for fishes that consistently school in an aquarium.  :Well done: 

The ones i have been keeping for the past few months school in perfect synchrony almost non-stop everyday, even when i'm not in the room and just peek at them from the doorway, i see them still schooling. They only break formation when feeding... or sleeping.  :Grin:

----------


## chanjwm

Hi there UA, thanks for replying! are we talking about the same fish here?? which species are u referring to that school very well??

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi there UA, thanks for replying! are we talking about the same fish here?? which species are u referring to that school very well??


I'm referring to the platinum rummy nose tetras... they are the ones which school very well, and they like to swim out in the open in front of the tank, hence are very active and visible.

Galaxy rasboras don't school, they may shoal in groups if chased or stressed, but usually just scatter and swim around on their own. Very nice fishes but also very shy though, they hide whenever they detect movement outside the tank.

----------


## chanjwm

Was really sad i had to give those platinum rummynose a miss this time round when I saw them at KS Aquatics because my tank is not ready. Well I hope LFS will stock up more of them  :Smile:  anw what are your parameters like for them to do well?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Was really sad i had to give those platinum rummynose a miss this time round when I saw them at KS Aquatics because my tank is not ready. Well I hope LFS will stock up more of them  anw what are your parameters like for them to do well?


The platinum rummy nose tetras i've been keeping are quite hardy and adaptable to different water parameters... i currently have one group in a planted tank with ADA Amazonia aquasoil at pH 6.4-6.6, and another group in a tank with Sudo Reef sand at pH 7.0-7.2, both groups of fishes are healthy and very active, some have grown quite noticeably too. No losses so far.

----------


## chanjwm

I hope i will have the same results as your tank.. any pics of the school u have in both tanks?

----------


## Maru

Ya, UA, you hadnt been updating your website for almost 4 months Hahhaa

----------


## skytan

AA seems to have some now

----------


## chanjwm

Wonder when will be the next time they will restock after this batch is sold out...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I hope i will have the same results as your tank.. any pics of the school u have in both tanks?


I tried to take photos of them but they keep swimming so fast my phone camera isn't quick enough to capture them, all i get is blur sliver lines in the photos.  :Laughing: 

Maybe i'll take a video of them schooling instead and post it up soon, it'll capture a better effect... probably after i do a long over-due maintenance on one of their tanks tomorrow.




> Ya, UA, you hadnt been updating your website for almost 4 months Hahhaa


My tanks have been converted to ultra-low maintenance setups so the plant growth is literally measured in months, instead of weeks. They are the setup-and-forget type of tanks. Everything develops at slow pace so not much to update.  :Grin:

----------


## chanjwm

Waiting for your awesome video of those lovely fishes!

----------


## cool

AQuatic AVenue has stock for plantinum rummy nose now.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Waiting for your awesome video of those lovely fishes!


I just did an update for one of my tanks... so just re-posting the video here for easier reference:




Switch to HD quality in the player settings for much clearer viewing.

You will notice the rummy nose tetras will usually see a "leader" swimming in a certain direction, then all of them start to follow. 

I'd have to say that these fishes do prefer longer tanks, i find that even the 2ft tank i have them in is abit too short, they only swim a short distance and then have to turn around again. A 3ft or longer tank would be great for these type of schooling fishes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## chanjwm

Wow very nice tank with those platinum rummy nose swimming around so happily! Wonder how long do u stare at them everyday..

----------


## Dscheng

Plat rummy nose tetra really nice le. Saw at fishy business. But expensive to me haha.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Plat rummy nose tetra really nice le. Saw at fishy business. But expensive to me haha.


Check at other places (ie. AA, OTF, EO etc)... prices do vary at different LFS.  :Grin:

----------


## Dscheng

How much you brought? UA, even the tropical fert u recommend, I saw at fishy business is selling $16 for the 150ml/ $28 for the 300ml. So expensive wor.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> How much you brought? UA, even the tropical fert u recommend, I saw at fishy business is selling $16 for the 150ml/ $28 for the 300ml. So expensive wor.


Majority of the fishes i got were from OTF, bought them at $2 each.

As for the Tropica ferts, i guess you can check at other places, though the price probably only differ by $1-$2... they are not exactly cheap ferts, the prices are around that range anyways.  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

Btw I saw seaview selling $2.00 it mention red runny nose. But fishy business runny nose seem like nicer.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Btw I saw seaview selling $2.00 it mention red runny nose. But fishy business runny nose seem like nicer.


Yeah, the Seaview ones are normal rummy nose tetras... they are different from the platinum variant.

----------


## Dscheng

OTF platinum $2 only ar. Worth to check it out. Oh wait, is it shrimp friendly? I got neon tetra, guppy and rasbora, they seem to ignore my cherry. But I got a lot of hiding place for them.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> OTF platinum $2 only ar. Worth to check it out. Oh wait, is it shrimp friendly? I got neon tetra, guppy and rasbora, they seem to ignore my cherry. But I got a lot of hiding place for them.


I got them a few months back though, best to check with OTF beforehand to confirm they still have stock, or perhaps got new shipments.

Rummy nose tetras are about as safe with shrimps as neon tetras... usually okay with juvenile and adult shrimps, but newborn shrimplets may become snacks if the fishes are hungry.  :Very Happy:

----------


## skytan

AA have them , saw on the FB

but saw Kubotai there also today very nice schoolers 
playing with them there :love:

----------


## Clamence

OTF have up the price to $3 when i was there last weekend

----------


## Dscheng

ya really increase to $3, still cheaper than fishy business. 


Saw $1 runny nose too. End up i buy this, smaller size. Haha, tail pattern also difference from platinum. OTF aunty told me that Platinum is quite new, last time dont have.

----------


## PKB

I bought some platinum rummy nose from OTF just now. Look very different from the rummy nose. Looks outstanding in planted setup.

----------


## Maru

Wow, didnt notice the price when i saw them at K S Aquatic. $3 is abit expensive in my opinion too. But i guess thats the price to pay for something "different" hehe. Might get some myself as my boraras brigittae is dying off one by one (left 2 from 10 -all due to swim bladder disease) in a week  :Sad:

----------


## Dscheng

So $3 is the market price for Platinum. If anyone know cheaper, please share haha.

----------


## PKB

Manage to capture a few photos.

IMG_6363.jpgIMG_6364.jpg

----------


## Dscheng

Nice ! The body so shiny. No wonder call platinum.

----------


## skytan

I think usually it should be 2 bah .

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> So $3 is the market price for Platinum. If anyone know cheaper, please share haha.


I guess their popularity has spurred a premium on their prices... everywhere i spot them available, they're mostly bought up and left only a few in stock. Seems alot of people buying them now.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ingen

Saw some at AA going for $2

----------


## Kekwa

Normal ones C328 only 30c per pc. 
But have to buy 50 at one go. 
Every Wed has stock

----------


## Dscheng

> Normal ones C328 only 30c per pc. 
> But have to buy 50 at one go. 
> Every Wed has stock


 Ya, i also got the normal one at C328, 3 for $1, the price is too good to resistant, haha. One of the cheapest !

----------


## PKB

I think I have one platinum version in my tank that more aggressive. This platinum rummy nose take on my male german ram 1 on 1. It tries to nip the fin of the ram that it 4-5 times it size. The ram was flaring was trying to bite back but the rummy nose was too fast and swimming circles around the poor ram. it always end up getting a mouthful of ram. This few days she added my Apisto Caca to her bite list. Headache.. 

Not sure if it is always the same rummy nose but I don't have this problem keeping the normal version. Anyone experience such behavior with this platinum rummy nose before?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Ya, i also got the normal one at C328, 3 for $1, the price is too good to resistant, haha. One of the cheapest !


Yeah, the normal rummy nose tetras are indeed much cheaper, especially when bought in larger quantities... i guess for those who want more "sparkle", just have to pay more for the platinum versions.  :Grin:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I think I have one platinum version in my tank that more aggressive. This platinum rummy nose take on my male german ram 1 on 1. It tries to nip the fin of the ram that it 4-5 times it size. The ram was flaring was trying to bite back but the rummy nose was too fast and swimming circles around the poor ram. it always end up getting a mouthful of ram. This few days she added my Apisto Caca to her bite list. Headache.. 
> 
> Not sure if it is always the same rummy nose but I don't have this problem keeping the normal version. Anyone experience such behavior with this platinum rummy nose before?


Were they newly introduced? Perhaps it's exerting some territorial behaviours against other territorial fishes too, something like jockeying for position.

Come to think of it, i did notice something like that happening in my tank when i added the tetras to an existing group of boraras, there was abit of chasing around for the first few days. After some time, the boraras eventually claim the back of the tank and the tetras claim the front, once both groups settled into their areas, then no more chasing.

I guess sometimes that could happen in a tank with different fishes, they need some time to establish a pecking order amongst all the fishes, then things will eventually settle down.

----------


## tetrakid

This is the biggest headache of any fish keeper. I don't like to keep fish which bully other fish.
(So far I find the most peaceful fish are those Cory Sterbais which I have kept before. 
They are so helpless because they can't even see food right in front of them except by smelling. Don't know about other Corys though.)

Since Platinum Rummynose is becoming so much in demand, the price will definitely shoot up later.

----------


## tetrakid

> Nice ! The body so shiny. No wonder call platinum.


These glittering Platinum gems are great to see at night with a lone spotlight shining on the tank from the front.

Incidentally, Guppies are also great for such an effect at night due to their superb flourescent colours.
Carefully choosing the right type of spotlight and experimenting with the best placement will also enhance the effect and thus the satisfying experience.

----------


## PKB

They have been together for 3 weeks plus now, I think I have just this one particular rummy nose that is causing me issue. It has just chew off the extended dorsal fin of the ram. I can't remove it as it was to fast and alert and hid in the plants immediately when I tried to capture it. And these fishes all look the same, once they swim together I can recognize which is the trouble maker. In the end I removed the ram from the tank.  :Crying: 




> Were they newly introduced? Perhaps it's exerting some territorial behaviours against other territorial fishes too, something like jockeying for position.
> 
> Come to think of it, i did notice something like that happening in my tank when i added the tetras to an existing group of boraras, there was abit of chasing around for the first few days. After some time, the boraras eventually claim the back of the tank and the tetras claim the front, once both groups settled into their areas, then no more chasing.
> 
> I guess sometimes that could happen in a tank with different fishes, they need some time to establish a pecking order amongst all the fishes, then things will eventually settle down.

----------


## Dscheng

Hmm.. Running nose tetra should be quite peaceful. My german RAM is super aggressive! Always bully my poor angel fish. Oh yeah, running nose tetra confirm swim faster than neon tetra ! PM me, if you want to give away your RAM, haha. I am willing to adopt it.

----------


## tetrakid

> They have been together for 3 weeks plus now, I think I have just this one particular rummy nose that is causing me issue. It has just chew off the extended dorsal fin of the ram. I can't remove it as it was to fast and alert and hid in the plants immediately when I tried to capture it. And these fishes all look the same, once they swim together I can recognize which is the trouble maker. In the end I removed the ram from the tank.


Good idea to remove the Ram. Maybe that chewing runny tetra is the leader of the pack. If you remove him, another one may become the new leader and you will be faced with same problem. Better to give away the Ram.

----------


## PKB

I wish let me know last few days earlier, my fault for not sharing the problem earlier. I gave the ram away to the fish farm that sell plants last Sunday. It is now swimming peacefully without getting chew on by my rummy nose.  :Smile: 




> Hmm.. Running nose tetra should be quite peaceful. My german RAM is super aggressive! Always bully my poor angel fish. Oh yeah, running nose tetra confirm swim faster than neon tetra ! PM me, if you want to give away your RAM, haha. I am willing to adopt it.

----------


## PKB

You are right. It is like a fighter jet attacking a big commercial plane. The Ram stand no chance against the fast attacker. In the end I have to gave away a $15 fish because of a $3 fish. Haha... :Crying: 




> Good idea to remove the Ram. Maybe that chewing runny tetra is the leader of the pack. If you remove him, another one may become the new leader and you will be faced with same problem. Better to give away the Ram.

----------


## Dscheng

Alamak !! I love RAM. I have dedicated tank for cichild !

----------


## tetrakid

> You are right. It is like a fighter jet attacking a big commercial plane. The Ram stand no chance against the fast attacker. In the end I have to gave away a $15 fish because of a $3 fish. Haha...


That Ram must have been bullying other fish for a long time, so now let him have a taste of being bullied by some 'small fries' runny tetras, lol...  :Laughing:

----------


## tetrakid

> Alamak !! I love RAM. I have dedicated tank for cichild !


The best chiclid I ever had was my Luohan, which had absolutely no bulge on the head, since I don't fancy those bulging "shou xing" foreheads.
.

----------


## Kekwa

> I think I have one platinum version in my tank that more aggressive. This platinum rummy nose take on my male german ram 1 on 1. It tries to nip the fin of the ram that it 4-5 times it size. The ram was flaring was trying to bite back but the rummy nose was too fast and swimming circles around the poor ram. it always end up getting a mouthful of ram. This few days she added my Apisto Caca to her bite list. Headache.. 
> 
> Not sure if it is always the same rummy nose but I don't have this problem keeping the normal version. Anyone experience such behavior with this platinum rummy nose before?


Thanks for sharing. Good point to note. The platinum ones look more ferocious indeed compared to the normal ones. Think better don't try if have other livestocks

----------


## Dscheng

Hmm my running nose keep nipping at my cherry shrimp. Didn't knw they are quite aggressive. Sigh

----------


## tetrakid

> Wow very nice tank with those platinum rummy nose swimming around so happily! Wonder how long do u stare at them everyday..


I don't think they are happy at all, because they have to 'brake' so often after 'accelerating'.
It can be very frustrating for them. They are more suitable for a 5ft tank or larger.  :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I don't think they are happy at all, because they have to 'brake' so often after 'accelerating'.
> It can be very frustrating for them. They are more suitable for a 5ft tank or larger.


I agree, they are very active fishes and would definitely appreciate a longer tank, their schooling effect is much more apparent in a 3ft or larger tank.

----------


## skytan

> I agree, they are very active fishes and would definitely appreciate a longer tank, their schooling effect is much more apparent in a 3ft or larger tank.



yup, finally after introducing my cardinals and everything else (minus the snailsssss) from my old tank they are kind of schooling better in the new 3 feet. 
Else in the old 2 feet like one "lump" / group turn swim abit turn back..hahaha..

----------


## tetrakid

> Hmm my running nose keep nipping at my cherry shrimp. Didn't knw they are quite aggressive. Sigh


Whenever I see any fish damaging my other fish, I will immediately isolate them.

I used to have a bunch of Longfin Serpae Tetra that even damage each others' fins in their own group.

----------


## Brucegan2

Does Seaview has them?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Does Seaview has them?


So far i haven't seen them available at Seaview, only the normal ones available there.

----------


## aza

> Does Seaview has them?


Saw some at GC Clementi last week.

----------


## Dscheng

OTF plenty of it. $3 per PC.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Aquatic Chamber has new stock of platinums, $2 each.

----------


## skytan

I think AA also have them . 
Saw them in bags last Sat , they were in line for drip...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Aquatic Chamber has new stock of platinums, $2 each.


Oops... sorry, typo. Its Aquatic Avenue that has them (not Aquatic Chamber, wrong name typo).

----------


## Dscheng

> Oops... sorry, typo. Its Aquatic Avenue that has them (not Aquatic Chamber, wrong name typo).


Plan to give up my running nose ! Keep disturb my fire red shrimp, i think they are more aggressive than neon tetra and swim really fast man ! Having a hard time catching them.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Plan to give up my running nose ! Keep disturb my fire red shrimp, i think they are more aggressive than neon tetra and swim really fast man ! Having a hard time catching them.


Yeah, they are super fast swimmers, you'll basically need 2 nets to catch them (one to herd and corral, one to trap)... then allocate an hour or more to chase after them.  :Grin: 

Sounds like you might have gotten particularly aggressive rummy nose tetras (maybe the alpha male or female developed a taste for shrimps so the rest also follow)... the platinum ones i got have been quite well-behaved so far, haven't seen them disturb my shrimps, they even ignored the small shrimplets too. I guess it just depends on luck.

----------


## PKB

The best way to catch them is after lights off. Black out for an hour and then net them out, if possible using lights from the room (not the tank lights). They will be asleep and should be easier to net.




> Plan to give up my running nose ! Keep disturb my fire red shrimp, i think they are more aggressive than neon tetra and swim really fast man ! Having a hard time catching them.

----------


## fireblade

saw a tankful of them at GC clementi...

----------


## kinaniya

any shops selling it in the east area? Thanks.

----------


## fireblade

saw them at Green Chapter Clementi, maybe the main shop also have?

----------


## Dscheng

Just sharing a interesting thing that my running nose tetra tail was been bitten half off by my angelfish. After one month later, the tail really grew back. Haha, quite surprise.

----------


## fluvaledge

any new stocks of platinum rummy nose spotted? went to OTF yesterday and only saw 5 there - i need more than that.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> any new stocks of platinum rummy nose spotted? went to OTF yesterday and only saw 5 there - i need more than that.


Last i saw a week ago, Green Chapter Clementi branch has a tank of platinum rummy nose tetras, can check there.

----------


## fluvaledge

green chapter is sure expensive...

UA, besides the price, how do you tell the difference between the standard rummy nose and platinum ones? The lightnings used in the LFS are sometimes deceiving.

----------


## kinaniya

Anybody saw some LFS selling it on the east side? Thanks.

Sent from my Palm using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> green chapter is sure expensive...
> 
> UA, besides the price, how do you tell the difference between the standard rummy nose and platinum ones? The lightnings used in the LFS are sometimes deceiving.


You can tell their difference quite easily... both in dim or bright light conditions, the platinum versions have a very distinct shine on the scales at the top of their body.

I guess once you observe the normal and platinum ones before (especially if the LFS has both versions in tanks side-by-side), it'll be very easy to tell the difference.

----------


## Vanilla

Does anyone knows what's the maximum length that the fish can grow to? Will it get as big as the normal rummy nose? Will be very nice to see it reach around 5cm...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Does anyone knows what's the maximum length that the fish can grow to? Will it get as big as the normal rummy nose? Will be very nice to see it reach around 5cm...


Yes, they do. I have a few of the platinum rummy nose tetras in my tanks which have grown to around 5cm length too.

----------


## Vanilla

Great. Can't wait for them to mature...the nose will glow like a ruby!

----------


## PKB

My advise is to get some good size one. I started with 6 small ones and only 2 grew huge although they ate the same food and all are eating well. Now they are almost 3x difference in size.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Great. Can't wait for them to mature...the nose will glow like a ruby!


Ruby + Platinum.  :Well done: 





> My advise is to get some good size one. I started with 6 small ones and only 2 grew huge although they ate the same food and all are eating well. Now they are almost 3x difference in size.


I noticed that too... some do grow faster and larger then others, though i assume its the difference between male and female rummy nose tetras. The males tend to be smaller and slimmer, while the females are much larger and full bodied.

----------


## Vanilla

I choose mostly bigger among the batch from OTF. Seems like got 2 smaller fish, hope the rest can grow big.
Maybe those fishes that don't grow big as fast are left over fish from previous batch..
female fish will always look with a fuller body...female cardinals looks better than male too.

----------


## Vanilla

Can share pics of your matured fish?

----------

